# My first effort after not using a knitting machine for over 25 years



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am so excited to have finished my first garment after over 25 years of not using a machine!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

It is lovely, welcome back.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Good for you! I bought a knitting machine (KnitKing) 36 years ago but never progressed beyond scarves. Once everyone I knew had a scarf I stopped using it. It's been under the guest bed since 1980!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous, heres to many more.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's beautiful...you definitely haven't forgot how to use your machine.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> It's beautiful...you definitely haven't forgot how to use your machine.


What a beautiful baby dress..amazed that youcould remember all of the details of MKing for so maany years!!

Welcome back to the special,exciting world of MKing!!

Is the pattern available..looks so nice,and different from other baby patterns..I really like it!

sandra in Colorado


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - impressive! I can't remember what I learned last week sometimes! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Thankyou for the lovely comments. The pattern is from a vintage book called machine knits from the 80's which I picked up in a charity shop. I'm amazed at how quick it all came back to me!!!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's very pretty, very well done.


----------



## macylew (Mar 15, 2013)

That is truly lovely! Thank so much for sharing!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Here is the pattern for the baby dress, happy knitting xxx Jane


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I love it!! It is sooo pretty and you did such a wonderful job on it.. I look forward to when I can do stuff like that!!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Believe me the pattern is so easy to do, just takes patience with transferring the stitches for the eyelet holes but can be knitted up in no time xx


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

So lovely,keep on knitting.


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

I love this, we have a baby girl due in July, I could knit this for her by Christmas, what yarn did you use?


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 11, 2012)

Will have to get mine out again. Keep thinking I will but so far havent got beyond thinking about it. Have so much yarn to use.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Im waiting for a job lot of cones that i got from ebay so had to use what i had. Was baby yarn but a bit thicker than 4 ply.
3 ply would be a lot nicer so will knit it again when my delivery comes.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

That is fantastic. You give me lots of hope. Glad I didn't sell my machine yet.


----------



## Alma B (Sep 14, 2011)

A super little frock - I have been using machines all the time and have spent most of the day trying to work out a very simple child's cardigan - sometimes I wonder if I would be better with a pair of needles. I do love my machine tho'. Just frustrating when nothing seems to go according to plan.
Hope you have more great projects ahead.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

well done, the dress is beautiful. I have had a 10 year layoff and am just planning my first garment, a knitted shirt/sweater for my husband. Hope it turns out as well as your lovely dress.

Sheila, Western Australia


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful,beautiful. and welcome back


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Super work. Can't wait to see more of your MKs.
And, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Really pretty, shall have to start looking into buying a knitting machine, sigh!


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

that is just beautiful. I like the plain white also. you can wear it anywhere and look prestine.
Great job, show us project #2......


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Hi Sheila, good luck with the shirt, you will have to put a pic on when finished.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

project 2 is on the way, going to try somethinf a bit more adventurous lol


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I want to do the dress in lace but the machine I have says you have to use the knit carriage and the lace carriage simultaneously!!! My knitmaster i had years ago had a seperate lace carriage and was so easy to use!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

how beautiful is that your pattern, or did you follow an MK pattern?


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

keep going its worth it in the end xx


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thankyou so much x


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

i followed a very old pattern but did modify it to a picot hem. I have posted it where my original pic is x


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is lovely and I know how much effort went into it - hurray for you! I am so happy to see so many of us have dusted off our machine after many years of it sitting idle.


----------



## .ginny (Apr 25, 2011)

This is just darling. I could see this as a beautiful flowing Christening outfit with a long skirt. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thats what I said to someone else lol. But my machine has a lace carriage that you have to use in conjunction with the main one and I think it would be too much for me! How i miss my old knitmaster with seperate lace carriage""""


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

gorgeous.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thankyou x


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

You've inspired me. It's been just over 20 years since I sat at my knitting machines and now with 3 grand daughters It would mean that I could knit matching outfits so very much quicker. I've been avoiding getting back to M/knitting as I thought I'd have to re-learn. I love the dress. Thanks for your inspiration.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

That is an amazing accomplishment after so many years! I dug my long buried knitting machine out a couple years ago and am loving it. My progress however, is slower than I would like it to be. You have inspired me


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

How pretty, I would have to find a baby to wear it, I am sure I will find one soon. Thanks for the picture and pattern.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

very lovely, just what I have been looking for.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Not sure I could do that well owning 4 machines.


----------



## Ginny62 (May 22, 2013)

It's really pretty, hope I can manage something equally good when I get started, although it won't be as small as I haven't got the patience for little things.
Jane


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG I wish I was as good! Stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

janglesb said:


> Hi Sheila, good luck with the shirt, you will have to put a pic on when finished.


Will do - I just have to find time to sit and knit, life keeps getting in the way!
Sheila


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

janglesb said:


> thats what I said to someone else lol. But my machine has a lace carriage that you have to use in conjunction with the main one and I think it would be too much for me! How i miss my old knitmaster with seperate lace carriage""""


You will soon get into a rhythm with the Brother lace carriage, using one in each hand. Perhaps try bands of lace with stocking stitch in between. 
Sheila


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Well done you, puts me to shame.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Wow -- it's fabulous!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I will give it a go and let you all know how I get on xxxx


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, you sure kept alot of the information in your brain. Looks GREAT!!!! Love the pattern.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I was amazed at how it all came flooding back to me!!! I am waiting on her delivery of yarn and am on tenderhooks looking at the machine and not using it lol


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow didn't you do well :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

THANKS FOR THE POSTING! You have given me hope. I have 2 knitting machines that have been packed away for probably 20 years. I have been so busy that I just have not gotten either one of them out. Hand knitting is easier for me to pack along with me. Your posting has encouraged me to get them out again when I have a space for them in my craft room. So hopefully this summer I will be buy machine knitting again. And your project is gorgeous!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I'm so glad you are going to get your machines out again, you will be amazed at how it all comes flooding back to you, don't forget to change your spongebar though, I didn't and my machine would'nt even cast on lol


----------



## Knoraknits (Apr 30, 2013)

This is lovely. Well done.


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi. The dress is lovely. Just the sort of thing I used to knit my daughter. You said about changing the sponge bar. Can I ask please what machine yo gave and where you managed to buy one I am also in th UK


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I had to go to Theobalds in wellington street luton, I have a brother machine but the knitmaster bar fits aswell


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Oh you can also get them on Ebay


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks very much. I also have a Brother Machine and must try harder to get it out and relearn how to use it. Will have a look on EBay.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely little dress! I can see why you are so happy. Well done and another welcome back to machine-knitting. Thanks for sharing, and looking forward to many more.
Hannet


----------



## jajarita (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been watching from the sidelines, I was unsure how to respond to what I see here in MK. Your project inspired me to make an effort and respond to this great project, so here goes. "What a beautiful dress." I will try to make one for a new addition to our family. I know her mother will love it.  
Thank you for sharing it will motivate me to get with it. I have seven machines. Four are recent purchases thanks to Ebay.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

That little dress is a masterpiece! 

Jwanne


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Oh my!!! 7 machines, happy knitting xx


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful job. I love to make toddler patterns.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I too have a knitting machine, but I dont think that I am as good as you, but I will try this dress, it looks so lovely. What yarn did you use.
Again, thanks so much for sharing the pattern.
Jean


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Hello Jean. before knitting this I had not touched a machine for over 25 years!!! The pattern was for 4 ply but I didn't have any so used a thicker yarn on highest tension. It would be much better on 4 ply or less it would make it more flowing in the skirt. It's a very easy pattern and will knit it again just as soon as my delivery of finer yarn comes. i'm going to try the skirt part in a lace pattern so will post it when i'm finished. Jane x


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to post the pattern. If mine comes out half as nice as yours I'll be delighted.
Nancy


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Wow - impressive! I can't remember what I learned last week sometimes! :lol: :thumbup:


I am with you on that one lol


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

jajarita said:


> I have been watching from the sidelines, I was unsure how to respond to what I see here in MK. Your project inspired me to make an effort and respond to this great project, so here goes. "What a beautiful dress." I will try to make one for a new addition to our family. I know her mother will love it.
> Thank you for sharing it will motivate me to get with it. I have seven machines. Four are recent purchases thanks to Ebay.


Welcome to you jajarita, I am a bit of a sideliner myself but everyone here is really friendly and helpful so feel free to post comment or ask questions someone will try to help for sure.


----------



## lamaisondelabutte (May 29, 2013)

Really nice, good job


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

WOW, this is absolutely beautiful!! How did you do the scalloped hem?


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

You did a commendable job  :thumbup:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Just like riding a bicycle , lol feels great to make something so beautiful doesn't it? Bravo well done !&#9786;


----------



## dropstitch2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful job. You should be very proud! So professional. Keep sharing.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

yes you have to use both your lace carriage is on the left , the knitting carriage is on the right. you do all your transfer stitches with the left carriage over two rows than you knit with the other one for two rows.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

mopa2282 said:


> So lovely,keep on knitting.


Am so happy for you - what an accomplishment after so many years of not MKing!!

You may not have mentioned,already,but please share which machine you knitted this on..would be so helpful!

Have printed out your pattern..now to have the fun of looking thru my stash!! VBG!!

Thanks for sharing this lovely pattern!!

Sandra


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh. how beautiful. I have been knitting for some time but have never tried anything like that.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

it's a picot hem, I need 6 rows on waste yarn transfer everyother stitch to adjacent needle leaving empty needles in working position knit another 6 rows and pick up all stitches from waste yarn to the needles on bed, bring all working needles to E position and knit 1 row at higher tension, this prevents the stitches from coming off the needles then carry on at normal tension. (make sure you pull down on the knitting for the one higher tension row as it can be quite hard to push the carriage across double stitches) I hope you have fun doing this hem, it's very pretty. xx


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

I have a very old Brother KH 836


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

that sounds quite easy will attempt it today thankyou x


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

I have an 836 and they are great. If you have the lace carriage then it will do the picot hem for you - by transferring EON. Time saver when you are doing a big hem.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

i do have the lace carriage but i havnt got the puchcard for that, and no punch. I'm going to try lace today and if i master it then i'm going to do the dress in lace. I have only just got the machine but knitted on a knitmaster many years ago and the lace carriage did it all.


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

What a lovely dress. a gorgeous job well done.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thankyou so much xx


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

what am I missing for I could not see where to download the pattern? Thanks for any info, and that dress is smashing


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

it's on page 1 of this link xx


----------



## Lesley34 (May 6, 2013)

That's really good. I'm one of those people who have just dug out a machine, cleaned it, renewed sponge bar etc. Now I have to learn how to produce something I actually like. What machine do you use?


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

A very old brother KH836 with no ribber lol


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks I just found it


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

janglesb said:


> i do have the lace carriage but i havnt got the puchcard for that, and no punch. I'm going to try lace today and if i master it then i'm going to do the dress in lace. I have only just got the machine but knitted on a knitmaster many years ago and the lace carriage did it all.


You don't need a punch card for picot hem, the lace carriage will automatically transfer every other stitch.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

WOW, thanks for that you have saved me a lifetime of transferring xxxxxx


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

janglesb said:


> WOW, thanks for that you have saved me a lifetime of transferring xxxxxx


This is from my 836 manual - hope you can see it ok


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

that's fantastic thank you so much. It isn't in my manual xxxx


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

How gorgeous :-D Keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## ValeryR (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely! Keep on going!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Instead of making the whole skirt in lace you could put it in the last 2-4 inches. That way you wouldn't need to add a lining. Just an idea.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thats a good idea, i'll see how it goes


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

It's beautiful and you haven't lost your touch (^_^)


----------

